# aol.com mail sign in not working



## fatgoosh (Feb 6, 2006)

i have a 12-inch ibook with mac os x and www.aol.com works but when i try to sign in to my mail safari says it cant find the webpage. ive tried using netscape and firefox and netscape says it contains no data, and firefox takes forever and then loses connection.

This happens with www.hotmail.com as well as www.t-mobile.com. What is wrong with my internet, and how do i fix it?

Other websites work, for example i can use gmail account


----------



## brooklynboy (Jul 11, 2005)

Interesting.. I'm having the same problem logging into www.aim.com with
both Camino and Safari..Sometimes I get an empty page, sometimes it gives me a redirect and sometimes it works...Incidentally, aim.com is the only web page that gives me trouble..

brooklynboy


----------



## VegasACF (May 27, 2005)

It works for signing into an AIM account with Safari, Opera and Firefox. I wouldn't know about accessing a full AOL account. But if you needed a reason to drop AOL (which is to the Internet as my front porch is to the Great Outdoors) and go with a different provider this would seem to be a good one.


----------



## DoorGah (May 14, 2005)

It's a good time to say good bye to them. You can fix the problem and another occurs. THEY, of course, aren't aware of any problems (even though management is possibly). They don't like you, they love your money. You will always have problems with A$L. Wait till you need an important download or ? Get a good provider for Mac, cable if you can, and you won't look back after getting plugged in. AOL is for people who don't know, no better.


----------



## fatgoosh (Feb 6, 2006)

ya, i stopped using AOL because i keep having problems with it... but i still cant login to hotmail or tmobile... i was wondering if anyone knew if it was my laptop, the internet, or those websites that are messed up.

thnx


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 11, 2005)

whoa, whoa, whoa. Stop the hating you boobs. Yes AOL sux and so does the evil empire but people like them. OK? First off if they worked before, something has happened to your browsers to not make them work now. Can you archive install new OSes? both of you, will it kill you to re-install? A configuration got wacky somewhere along the lines. Thos evil and offensive things you are having problems with (lol just a joke) are no strangers to attacks. Even the MAc now-a-days is not safe from Microhaters and Ao_hellers. keeping recent back-ups of everything you really need is important even with Macs. A new install usually clears up this mess.


----------



## VegasACF (May 27, 2005)

Reinstall the OS because AOL is screwy?!? That's like buying a new car because the old one got a flat tire.

Makes no more sense than continuing to use AOL.


----------

